# Help finding a job in Cape Town!



## cnicf (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi all!
I moved to Cape Town in August after meeting my South African beau in South Korea where we were both teaching. I got my Life Partner Visa from Korea and I have been in the midst of a horrendous job search. I know I will need to get the work endorsement added on to the visa after I receive an offer but getting the offer has been tough. I am an American woman aged 26 years, I have a BA in Sociology and so far my work experience consists of teaching ESL, working at a wine bar and obscene amounts of customer service and serving jobs. I know a Sociology degree will not get me too far in SA but I was hoping someone might have a little bit of advice as to any expat SA job recruiters or even any businesses in SA that tend to hire more foreigners? At this point I'll take almost any job. Advice? Recommendations? Let's hear it .


----------



## Greytop (Nov 5, 2011)

cnicf said:


> Hi all!
> I moved to Cape Town in August after meeting my South African beau in South Korea where we were both teaching. I got my Life Partner Visa from Korea and I have been in the midst of a horrendous job search. I know I will need to get the work endorsement added on to the visa after I receive an offer but getting the offer has been tough. I am an American woman aged 26 years, I have a BA in Sociology and so far my work experience consists of teaching ESL, working at a wine bar and obscene amounts of customer service and serving jobs. I know a Sociology degree will not get me too far in SA but I was hoping someone might have a little bit of advice as to any expat SA job recruiters or even any businesses in SA that tend to hire more foreigners? At this point I'll take almost any job. Advice? Recommendations? Let's hear it .


Probably not what you want to hear, but my guess is you have no chance whatsoever. !!!! Sorry.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Tough, I donot have anyone I know who is into social sciences. Perhaps if you hang around long enough then you might get something. Most ppl I know whose landed here and their qualifications not being desirable are waiters and waitresses or barmen. If you don't mind that then you may get that. Otherwise mainstream workwise. That's like hens teeth


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't be too discouraged, you will need to be very innovative in order to get a job, be prepared to volunteer at first. Given your experiences of teaching English as a Second Language, this is were I would begin if I were you. This is a substantial growth industry in CT. You can get a recognised qualification within a couple of months from the South African Language Academy based in Kenilworth.


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

This is a bit out there, and maybe not what you meant, but there might be something with one of the uni's? My background is social policy, specialising in diversity management, and my professor had mentioned that there might be volunteer opportunities with regard to academic work. Aside from that, volunteering anywhere is a great way to make contact (though it doesn't pay the bills)

Rachel

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Well said. If you can land yourself a volunteering opportunity. You may stand a chance by meeting new contacts thereby increasing your chances.


----------

